# Rope Lost in Bear creek



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Melrose said:


> A boater in our crew swam this evening (28th) in Hair O'Bear. Red salamander rope unraveled and is free. This happend near the end of the run...it was not spotted yet. Just be heads up.


Which one is Hair O' Bear? Is this the entrance to Island rapid where you go left after the boof? 

thanks for the heads
Kent


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I have your rope. PM me with a phone number and we'll figure out how to get it back to it's owner. I live in Golden.


----------

